# Steam: Betreiber Valve Software ergreift Maßnahmen gegen Gifting von Spielen - User empört



## MichaelBonke (7. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Betreiber Valve Software ergreift Maßnahmen gegen Gifting von Spielen - User empört * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Betreiber Valve Software ergreift Maßnahmen gegen Gifting von Spielen - User empört


----------



## Nordmaenner (7. August 2012)

das wäre für mich ein grund einige spiele gar nicht mehr zu kaufen! entweder uncut oder gar nicht.


----------



## KillerBommel (7. August 2012)

ja war klar das sowas irgendwann passiert


----------



## Emke (7. August 2012)

Man macht eine VPN Verbindung zum Freund und lässt sich erst dann Giften. Schon ist es umgangen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. August 2012)

Wenn sie einfach eine Altersverifizierung einführen würden, mit der dann erwachsene Menschen alles kaufen könnten, dann hätte man das Problem doch gar nicht. Die meisten machen das doch nur, weil sie keinen Bock auf die geschnittenen Spiele haben, was ich absolut nachvollziehen kann.
Solche Maßnahmen dagegen bringen gar nichts außer Ärger. Eher, dass die Leute dann gleich zur Raubkopie greifen.


----------



## Enisra (7. August 2012)

hmmm, njoa, schon Blöd
Aber ich denke auch, das gab da Druck von den Publishern,


----------



## mkay87 (7. August 2012)

Das ganze Problem betrifft nicht nur Gifter mit VPN und ausländische Massengifter, sondern auch Begiftetete, welche viele Gifts von den Giftern bekommen haben.
Ich habe auch eine solche Mail samt temporärer Einschränkung erhalten.
Nach einer Mail an den Support wurden aber alle Betroffenen wieder entsperrt (also die Beschränkungen).


----------



## Raffnek30000 (7. August 2012)

das hat garantiert nix mit jugendschutz zu tun, denn es ist sehr wohl in de erlaubt sich alles an spielen zu kaufen. auch dann wenn sie auf dem index stehen. der letzte punkt mit dem geld hört sich da schon etweas mehr nach realität an.

ausserdem was interessiert der jugendschutz wenn die kasse klingelt? das wäre mal was ganz neues.


----------



## Emanresu (7. August 2012)

Lustig das nirgends auch nur ein Screenshot dieser Mail aufgetaucht ist. Egal welche Seite darüber berichtet, kein Screenshot, kein Auszug, kein gar nichts. Nur der Verweis auf Steam Unpowered, eine Seite auf der nicht selten mal Schwachsinn landet und die Voreingenommenheit schon im Namen steckt.

Und was ist denn bitte die "Gifting-Szene"? Ist es das wonach es klingt? Leute die nichts anderen machen als dutzende, hunderte oder auch tausende Spiele gegen Bezahlung anderen Leuten zu giften? Sprich: Das ganze kommerziell machen?
Ist doch klar das Valve etwas dagegen macht, nicht zuletzt steht es ja auch im Steam Subscriber Agreement das es nicht gestattet ist.

Also kurz:
Wer tausende Spiele gegen Geld an ebenso viele Leute giftet: Warnung.
Wer einem Freund hin und wieder Spiele giftet bzw. wer selbige empfängt: Alles wird so bleiben wie es war.


----------



## MichaelBonke (7. August 2012)

Emanresu schrieb:


> Lustig das nirgends auch nur ein Screenshot dieser Mail aufgetaucht ist.


 
Bitteschön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weisauchnicht (7. August 2012)

Es reicht anscheinend nicht,das bei fast allen 18er titeln gewaltgeminderte version steht,nein man muss die zensur und bevormundung erwachsener bürger weiter vorantreiben!


----------



## hifumi (7. August 2012)

Es geht hierbei nicht um die unzensierten Versionen.
In Russland kosten Spiele afaik weniger, da die Leute dort im internationalen Vergleich weniger verdienen. Spiele kosten dort also auch in den Läden etwas weniger, und bei Steam ebenfalls. Damit haben einige Leute wie es scheint ein Geschäft gemacht indem sie Spiele günstig eingekauft und etwas teurer weiterver"schenkt" haben, als Steam Gift gegen Geld. (Steht nebenbei bemerkt auch im Artikel)


----------



## Emanresu (7. August 2012)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Bitteschön:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das hat doch gar nichts mit dem hier geschilderten Sachverhalt zu tun.
Die Rede ist von einer E-Mail von Valve. Das dort ist ein Support Ticket vom Benutzer.

Es soll Leute betreffen die in ihrer Region (also höchst wahrscheinlich die die in $ und руб bezahlen) Spiele kaufen und diese dann an andere Leute gegen Geld schicken. Der Typ aus dem Ticket sitzt aber offensichtlich in der € Region und hat VPNs und Proxys genutzt (was auch gegen die SSA ist) um sich selbst billigere Spiele zu holen.
Das ist ein komplett anderer Sachverhalt.


----------



## Meckermann (7. August 2012)

Soll Valve eben weltweit einheitliche Preise machen, so wie seriöse Downloadportale (Gog.com) es auch tun.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (7. August 2012)

Ah... diese Mail die hier im Anhang zu lesen ist, hat ja nur teilweise mit Gifting zu tun. Steam geht es im Endeffekt darum, dass viele Nutzer in England "einkaufen". Mal nen Uncut Spiel ist sicherlich kein Problem. Aber wenn man grundsätzlich in Ländern kauft, in denen die Spiele günstiger sind, dann entgeht Valve natürlich nen ordentlicher Haufen Geld. Das die dagegen vorgehen ist nicht gerade neu


----------



## Tom00 (7. August 2012)

Ich weiß nicht Steam hat doch die Funktion Raubkopien einzudämmen, im eigentlichen Sinne ist Steam doch eine, raubkopie Schutz Maßnahme.
Das heißt nichts anderes ich aber ein Orginal Key und der wird überprüft und wenn das stimmt wird das Spiel freigeschaltet.
Aber was die jetzt machen ist Diktatur. Ich habe ein Orginal Key, der aber nicht freigeschaltet wird weil ich im falschen Land wohne.


----------



## Domingu (7. August 2012)

Oder, wenn es einem die Kosten pro Jahr wert ist, ein US IP besorgen...
Internet und Ländergrenzen ist ohnehin so lächerlich, dass mir nicht mal ein Vergleich einfällt der diesem Zustand gerecht werden würde.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (7. August 2012)

Einheitliche Preise und die Möglichkeit einer Altersverifizierung würden da Abschaffung bringen. Müssen Sie sich also nicht beschweren.


----------



## DarthDevil (7. August 2012)

Tom00 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht Steam hat doch die Funktion Raubkopien einzudämmen, im eigentlichen Sinne ist Steam doch eine, raubkopie Schutz Maßnahme.


wers glaubt...steam is gegen raupkopien ungefähr so effektiv wie benzin zum feuerlöschen.


Tom00 schrieb:


> Das heißt nichts anderes ich aber ein Orginal Key und der wird überprüft und wenn das stimmt wird das Spiel freigeschaltet.
> Aber was die jetzt machen ist Diktatur. Ich habe ein Orginal Key, der  aber nicht freigeschaltet wird weil ich im falschen Land wohne.


 tja, das ist nunmal der sinn der von anfang an hinter dem ganzen steckt, den käufer in seinen rechten beschneiden um möglichst viel kontrolle über ihn zu haben und ihm möglichst leicht den eigenen willen aufzwängen zu können.


----------



## natsen (7. August 2012)

find ich schade  hab oft mit vpn uk in steam uk eingekauft , collections oder games die in germany nicht gibt.

gott sei dank gibt es noch keys store.


----------



## Jeronimo2000 (8. August 2012)

skytekk schrieb:


> find ich schade  hab oft mit vpn uk in steam uk eingekauft , collections oder games die in germany nicht gibt.


 
Äh, und was hat das mit dem Artikel zu tun? Wenn Du selber in einem Steam Store im Ausland einkaufst, ist das kein Gifting und sollte auch weiterhin funktionieren.


----------



## natsen (8. August 2012)

Jeronimo2000 schrieb:


> Äh, und was hat das mit dem Artikel zu tun? Wenn Du selber in einem Steam Store im Ausland einkaufst, ist das kein Gifting und sollte auch weiterhin funktionieren.


 
hab vergessen zu erwähnen das ich mit nen zweiten leeren steam account kaufe und dann auf mein haupt account gifte  sicher ist sicher

als bezahlung nahm ich immer paypal


----------



## IlllIIlllI (8. August 2012)

die können froh sein das überhaupt jemand kohle ausgibt bei denen
bevor ich mir nämlich 60€ für ne digitale version aus den taschen ziehen lasse such ich mir lieber nen neues hobby oder geb ne runde im puff aus.


----------



## Emanresu (8. August 2012)

Tom00 schrieb:


> Das heißt nichts anderes ich aber ein Orginal Key und der wird überprüft und wenn das stimmt wird das Spiel freigeschaltet.
> Aber was die jetzt machen ist Diktatur. Ich habe ein Orginal Key, der aber nicht freigeschaltet wird weil ich im falschen Land wohne.


Ähmm... hier gehts doch überhaupt nicht um irgendwelche Keys...



DarthDevil schrieb:


> wers glaubt...steam is gegen raupkopien ungefähr so effektiv wie benzin zum feuerlöschen.


Genau wie alle anderen Methoden. Aber nenn mal ein Steam exklusives Spiel das vor Release geleaked wurde und spielbar war.
Es gibt keins. Also ist Steam in dieser Hinsicht um längen besser als SecuROM und die ganzen anderen tollen Kopierschutzdinger.


----------



## golani79 (8. August 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> die können froh sein das überhaupt jemand kohle ausgibt bei denen
> bevor ich mir nämlich 60€ für ne digitale version aus den taschen ziehen lasse such ich mir lieber nen neues hobby oder geb ne runde im puff aus.


 
lol .. hörst du dir eigentlich manchmal selber zu bzw. denkst du über die Sachen nach, die du hier so von dir gibst? Den Eindruck erweckt es nämlich nicht wirklich ...

+1 @ ignore (hätt ich schon früher machen sollen)


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. August 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> die können froh sein das überhaupt jemand kohle ausgibt bei denen
> bevor ich mir nämlich 60€ für ne digitale version aus den taschen ziehen lasse such ich mir lieber nen neues hobby oder geb ne runde im puff aus.


 
Und nachher bringt dich dann die Polizei nach Hause, weil du noch nicht volljährig bist


----------



## Triplezer0 (8. August 2012)

wird langsam mal zeit dass die welt aufwacht und gleiche preise weltweit erzwingt.

Es kann doch nicht sein dass ein Deutscher für ein neues Game mittlerweile 50-60 € zahlt während man bereits ein paar popelige kilometer weiter in England die meisten sachen für 30-40 € bekommt.

Hauptsache soviel profit wie möglich raushauen aber wenn die Umsätze in den Keller gehen sind eh wieder die Raubkopierer schuld. Dass ein Jugendlicher keine Lust hat 60 € auszugeben und es sich dann lieber saugt sollte eigentlich dem Dümmsten klar sein.

Viele Spiele haben bereits demonstriert dass günstige weltweite preise insgesamt bessere Umsätze erzählen (siehe zahlreiche indie games)

Als AAA Titel könnte man The witcher nennen, das hat damals bei release nur 29 € gekostet. The Witcher 2 war auch billiger wenn ich mich nicht irre.
CD project kann sich definitiv nicht über Geldmangel beschweren. Liegt sicherlich auch daran weil sie generell mit ihren Kunden gut umgehen (durch kostenlose enhanced editions zb.), da sollten sich andere Publisher und Entwickler mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.

Kauft eure Spiele einfach bei englischen downloadanbietern wie Gamefly.co.uk oder Gamersgate.co.uk , dann spart ihr bares Geld.

Und wenn der liebe Publisher meint er müsste ein Region lock einfügen -> keyshop + proxy


----------



## IlllIIlllI (8. August 2012)

nö die mögen mich denn ich gifte der polizei paar indizierte spiele ausm UK steam store weißte


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. August 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> nö die mögen mich denn ich gifte der polizei paar indizierte spiele ausm UK steam store weißte


 
Wenn du bei denen auch noch mit Gift kommst, dann stecken sie dich gleich in den Bau  Naja, Spass muss sein, jetzt aber genug rumgealbert und wieder zurück zum Thema, sonst hauen einem die Mods auf die Finger und lassen ordentlich Dampf ab


----------



## IlllIIlllI (8. August 2012)

dazu sag ich nur
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsTrALMdWBA


----------



## Singler (8. August 2012)

Und mal wieder eine typische tendenziöse Meldung. Steam geht nicht gegen das Giften vor, sondern das ERWERBSMÄSSIGE Giften. Riesengroßer Unterschied, den nur die PCGames nicht sieht.


----------



## AMCDuke (8. August 2012)

Singler schrieb:


> Und mal wieder eine typische tendenziöse Meldung. Steam geht nicht gegen das Giften vor, sondern das ERWERBSMÄSSIGE Giften. Riesengroßer Unterschied, den nur die PCGames nicht sieht.


 
So sieht es aus, die News hier ist richtig Bild Niveau


----------



## Singler (8. August 2012)

AMCDuke schrieb:


> So sieht es aus, die News hier ist richtig Bild Niveau


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du damit nicht mittlerweile die Bild beleidigst...


----------



## REAG (8. August 2012)

Singler schrieb:


> Und mal wieder eine typische tendenziöse Meldung. Steam geht nicht gegen das Giften vor, sondern das ERWERBSMÄSSIGE Giften. Riesengroßer Unterschied, den nur die PCGames nicht sieht.


 
Steht doch ebenfalls als einer der Gründe drin.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. August 2012)

REAG schrieb:


> Steht doch ebenfalls als einer der Gründe drin.


 Wenn die PCG Seite so schlimm ist, warum treibt ihr euch dann überhaupt erst hier rum und habt sogar nen frischen Account bei der Community


----------



## Enisra (8. August 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wenn die PCG Seite so schlimm ist, warum treibt ihr euch dann überhaupt erst hier rum und habt sogar nen frischen Account bei der Community


 
ich glaube manche regen sich hobbymäßig gerne auf, das sind dann warscheinlich die, die als Frührentner hier Blockwart spielen und Falschparker aufschreiben


----------



## Paraciel (8. August 2012)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> wird langsam mal zeit dass die welt aufwacht und gleiche preise weltweit erzwingt.
> 
> Es kann doch nicht sein dass ein Deutscher für ein neues Game mittlerweile 50-60 € zahlt während man bereits ein paar popelige kilometer weiter in England die meisten sachen für 30-40 € bekommt.
> 
> Hauptsache soviel profit wie möglich raushauen aber wenn die Umsätze in den Keller gehen sind eh wieder die Raubkopierer schuld. Dass ein Jugendlicher keine Lust hat 60 € auszugeben und es sich dann lieber saugt sollte eigentlich dem Dümmsten klar sein.



Gleiche Preise sind leider nicht möglich, wie schon hifumi irgendwo am anfang der Diskussion bemerkt hat: Unterschiedliche Länder+ unterschiedliche Löhne/Lebenserhaltungskosten = Unterschiedliche Preise. Ein deutscher Arbeitnehmer mit einem Einkommen von bspw. 2000€ pro Monat kann sich durchaus ein, zwei Spiele für 60€ kaufen ohne  Strom oder Gas sparen zu müssen. In Russland bekommen die Arbeitnehmer weniger Geld im Durschnitt und zahlen deswegen auch weniger für Games, damit sie sich ihr Hobby überhaupt leisten können. Unverkaufte Kopien nützen schließlich weder Publisher noch Entwickler etwas. Wie das genau in England aussieht weiß ich nicht, es könnte aber z.B. an unterschiedlichen Steuern auf Games und/oder dem Wechselkurs Pfund/Euro liegen.

Außerdem, welches PC-Spiel außer Blizzard-Titel und CoDs kostet heute noch 60€ bei Release???


----------



## Sumpfling (8. August 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn sie einfach eine Altersverifizierung einführen würden, mit der dann erwachsene Menschen alles kaufen könnten, dann hätte man das Problem doch gar nicht.


 Das würde wohl bei indizierten Games Abhilfe schaffen, aber nicht bei beschlagnahmten, allein bei diesem Sale habe ich mir zwei beschlagnahmte von meinem Ösi giften lassen. 

Aber die ganze Geschichte hier wurde eh wieder übertrieben, denn getroffen hat es ja eh nur Amis und Russen, ich war in einem Forum das unter anderem Kontakte zu amerikanischen und russischen Giftern hergestellt hat. Und nur von denen kam plötzlich während des Summer Sales die Meldung , dass sie nicht mehr nichts mehr giften können. Mein Ösi, Schweitzer und Luxi haben weiterhin ihre Dienste zur Verfügung gestellt. Von daher alles nicht so schlimm es sei denn, man will halt beim Sale halt noch mehr sparen.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (8. August 2012)

mhm. ich hab noch nie "verbotene" Spiele über Steam gekauft. da gibt es doch genug andere möglichkeiten.


----------



## Malifurion (8. August 2012)

Naja schlechter Schachzug seitens Valve. Ich bin froh, dass Darksiders 2 uncut nach DE kommt und kann das dann gott sei dank spielen. Aber andere Games? Im großen und ganzen ändern sie damit nichts, im Gegenteil: Durch solche Maßnahmen fördert Valve das "Pirating" (illegale Downloads von Spielen). Vielmehr "Umsatz" werden sie damit nicht erreichen sondern eher Verlustgeschäfte, wenn auf einmal viele anfangen sich aufgrund der extremen Eindämmungsmaßnahmen die Spiele für 0 Cent zu laden. Ich kann es ja verstehen irgendwo, aber zu Gunsten der Nutzer geht das nicht.


----------



## hifumi (8. August 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Soll Valve eben weltweit einheitliche Preise machen, so wie seriöse Downloadportale (Gog.com) es auch tun.


 
Für viele ist gog gerade wegen der einheitlichen Preise - nuja, vielleicht nicht weniger seriös, aber zumindest wird das durchaus kritisiert. Natürlich nicht von Deutschland aus, aber für Leute in Russland sind die Preise dort im Verhältnis wohl recht gesalzen.


----------



## nali (8. August 2012)

Theoretisch bleibt noch die Möglichkeit mit anderen Leuten Spiele über das Steam-Inventar zu tauschen.

Trotzdem gefällt mir dieser Schachzug nicht.


----------



## Zybba (8. August 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Naja schlechter Schachzug seitens Valve. Ich bin froh, dass Darksiders 2 uncut nach DE kommt und kann das dann gott sei dank spielen. Aber andere Games? Im großen und ganzen ändern sie damit nichts, im Gegenteil: Durch solche Maßnahmen fördert Valve das "Pirating" (illegale Downloads von Spielen).


 
Außerdem kaufen dann sicher auch mehr Leute in Keyshops, da wird Steam auch nicht viel haben.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. August 2012)

Paraciel schrieb:


> Ein deutscher Arbeitnehmer mit einem Einkommen von bspw. 2000€ pro Monat kann sich durchaus ein, zwei Spiele für 60€ kaufen ohne  Strom oder Gas sparen zu müssen. In Russland bekommen die Arbeitnehmer weniger Geld im Durschnitt und zahlen deswegen auch weniger für Games, damit sie sich ihr Hobby überhaupt leisten können. Unverkaufte Kopien nützen schließlich weder Publisher noch Entwickler etwas.


 
Wobei ~ 2000 ein wirklich zu hohes Beispiel ist.

In Zeiten von Leiharbeit usw. kann man davon ausgehen (aus eigenem Privaten kreis) dass der 
Lohn im Durchschnitt bei maximal 1500 liegt. (je nach Unternehmen)

Richtige angestellte (ebenfalls aus privatem Kreis)
kriegen monatlich grad mal 1100 auf die Hand vll 1200 - 1300 bei Dauernachtschicht..

ich finde deine 2000 sind ein wenig zu hoch für ein Beispiel 

Und zum Thema unverkaufte "Kopien"
Es gibt Leute die würden so oder so bestimmte Spiele nicht kaufen, also
ist das auch kein Verlust für den Publisher etc.

Vor allem jetzt wo die Qualität (gefühlt) immer weiter abnimmt,
brauchen sich die Publisher nicht wundern wenn die Leute
ein Spiel nicht wertschätzen in dem sie es kaufen und lieber irgendwie/irgendwo anders herbekommen.


----------



## Enisra (8. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und zum Thema unverkaufte "Kopien"
> Es gibt Leute die würden so oder so bestimmte Spiele nicht kaufen, also
> ist das auch kein Verlust für den Publisher etc.


 
naja
das ist aber eher eine Rechtfertigung die an Logiklücken hängen bleibt, denn mal ehrlich, wenn mich ein Spiel so wenig interessiert, das ich kein Geld dafür ausgeben würde, warum hab ich mir das dann nochmal besorgt? Das ist ja eher das man nur kein Geld ausgeben will


----------



## Paraciel (8. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wobei ~ 2000 ein wirklich zu hohes Beispiel ist.
> 
> In Zeiten von Leiharbeit usw. kann man davon ausgehen (aus eigenem Privaten kreis) dass der
> Lohn im Durchschnitt bei maximal 1500 liegt. (je nach Unternehmen)
> ...



Nein, deutsche Haushalte haben im Schnitt sogar 2700€ netto zur Verfügung. Aber selbst wenn wir dein Beispiel nehmen, verdient höchstens ein Moskauer ungefähr den selben Betrag. Und da nicht alle russischen Gamer in Moskau leben... 

Und zum Thema unverkaufte Kopien: Das Leute die ein bestimmtes Spiel nicht mögen auch nicht kaufen ist logisch, es ging mir aber um Leute, die ein bestimmtes Spiel wollen, es sich aber nicht leisten können. Und ich meine damit nicht Teenager, die mit ihrem Taschengeld haushalten müssen, sondern  Arbeitnehmer, die im Falle eines Spielekaufs sonst ihre  Stromrechnung nicht bezahlen können (als Extrembeispiel).


----------



## shakethatthing (8. August 2012)

Ich vermute mal das dahinter eher die Publisher stecken als Valve selbst, wobei es zu einem gewissen Grad natürlich auch in Valves interesse ist.
Wer die Zensur umgehen möchte der kann es sich ja immer noch aus England oder Östereich/Schweiz giften lassen.
Zumal einige Webseiten und Foren aus dem giften wirklich ein kommerzielles Angebot gemacht haben. Ich nehme mal an dass das die Accounts sind bei denen das schenken deaktiviert wurde. Aber dann machen die eben einen neuen Account über den sie das erledigen. Wirlich abhalten kann man die Leute nur mit einer direkten Sperre zwischen bestimmten Ländern zu tauschen.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> das ist aber eher eine Rechtfertigung die an Logiklücken hängen bleibt, denn mal ehrlich, wenn mich ein Spiel so wenig interessiert, das ich kein Geld dafür ausgeben würde, warum hab ich mir das dann nochmal besorgt? Das ist ja eher das man nur kein Geld ausgeben will



Wie gesagt. Nur weil man ein Spiel spielt, heißt es noch lange nicht dass man es auch gekauft hätte.
Von daher kann man nie sagen dass so und so viel Verlust entstanden ist weil so und so viel ein
Spiel auf nicht-legalen Weg benutzt wird.

Schwarzmarkt gibt es in jeder Branche. 



Paraciel schrieb:


> Nein, deutsche Haushalte haben im Schnitt sogar 2700€ netto zur Verfügung. Aber selbst wenn wir dein Beispiel nehmen, verdient höchstens ein Moskauer ungefähr den selben Betrag. Und da nicht alle russischen Gamer in Moskau leben...



Ich bin auf den Arbeitnehmer eingegangen (so wie du es oben geschrieben hast)
und nicht auf den Haushalt


----------



## Sumpfling (8. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> das ist aber eher eine Rechtfertigung die an Logiklücken hängen bleibt, denn mal ehrlich, wenn mich ein Spiel so wenig interessiert, das ich kein Geld dafür ausgeben würde, warum hab ich mir das dann nochmal besorgt?


 Weils "umsonst" ist?


----------



## Paraciel (8. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich bin auf den Arbeitnehmer eingegangen (so wie du es oben geschrieben hast)
> und nicht auf den Haushalt



So, da wäre da Durschnitts-Bruttoeinkommen von 2010 und hier das verfügbare 
Einkommen im Schnitt von 2011 im. So besser?


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Nur weil man ein Spiel spielt, heißt es noch lange nicht dass man es auch gekauft hätte.
> Von daher kann man nie sagen dass so und so viel Verlust entstanden ist weil so und so viel ein
> Spiel auf nicht-legalen Weg benutzt wird.


 
ja gut, die Verlustrechnung ist eh ausgewürfelt



Sumpfling schrieb:


> Weils "umsonst" ist?


 
ja, was einem dann auf den anderen Satz bringt


----------



## Triplezer0 (9. August 2012)

Paraciel schrieb:


> Gleiche Preise sind leider nicht möglich, wie schon hifumi irgendwo am anfang der Diskussion bemerkt hat: Unterschiedliche Länder+ unterschiedliche Löhne/Lebenserhaltungskosten = Unterschiedliche Preise. Ein deutscher Arbeitnehmer mit einem Einkommen von bspw. 2000€ pro Monat kann sich durchaus ein, zwei Spiele für 60€ kaufen ohne  Strom oder Gas sparen zu müssen. In Russland bekommen die Arbeitnehmer weniger Geld im Durschnitt und zahlen deswegen auch weniger für Games, damit sie sich ihr Hobby überhaupt leisten können. Unverkaufte Kopien nützen schließlich weder Publisher noch Entwickler etwas. Wie das genau in England aussieht weiß ich nicht, es könnte aber z.B. an unterschiedlichen Steuern auf Games und/oder dem Wechselkurs Pfund/Euro liegen.
> 
> Außerdem, welches PC-Spiel außer Blizzard-Titel und CoDs kostet heute noch 60€ bei Release???


 
Es gibt genügend Studios die ihre Spiele weltweit für den selben dollarpreis anbieten.

Nur weil die Löhne/lebenshaltungskosten höher sind ist das doch keine Begründung um die Preise zu erhöhen. Insbesondere wenn die Studios nichtmal in D sitzen.

Generell würden sich umsätze erhöhen wenn man spiele weltweit günstig zu einem vernünftigen (und gleichem) preis um die 30 € verkaufen würde. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Paraciel (9. August 2012)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Nur weil die Löhne/lebenshaltungskosten höher sind ist das doch keine Begründung um die Preise zu erhöhen. Insbesondere wenn die Studios nichtmal in D sitzen.



Doch, leider. Da wir in Westeuropa mehr verdienen als der Ottonormalbürger in Osteuropa haben wir am Ende des Tages mehr Kaufkraft. Da Menschen in anderen Ländern aber nicht ganz so reich sind, zahlen sie weniger, damit dort auch Spiele verkauft werden und Publisher/Entwickler Gewinn machen. Steam als Beispiel hat für Europa zwei verschiedene Preis-Regionen, die erste (Tier-1) haben wir und der Großteil West-/Nordeuropas und die zweite (Tier-2) wird in Osteuropa angewandt. Dort zahlt man dann im Schnitt 15-30% weniger (glaube ich). Deswegen kauften Leute in Tier-2 Spiele, "schenkten" sie Tier-1-Kunden für gegen Geld und machten mit dem Preisunterschied Gewinn. Diese Praxis versucht Steam jetzt zu unterbinden 

Zum Thema Kosten: Die Frage des Preises auch immer ein Spiel von Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn nicht immer wieder viele Menschen ein Spiel am Releasetag für z.B. 50€ kaufen würden, wäre der Standardpreis bei Launch längst niedriger. In der Regel fällt der Preis bei weniger erfolgreichen Day-1-Verkäufen innerhalb weniger Wochen.


----------



## Meckermann (9. August 2012)

Paraciel schrieb:


> Gleiche Preise sind leider nicht möglich, wie schon hifumi irgendwo am anfang der Diskussion bemerkt hat: Unterschiedliche Länder+ unterschiedliche Löhne/Lebenserhaltungskosten = Unterschiedliche Preise.


 
Wie weiter unten schon erwähnt: Seriöse Dowloadportale (z.B. GoG.com) HABEN weltweit einheitliche Preise. Nur der halbkriminelle Saftladen Steam eben nicht, der zockt halt den dummen deutschen Michel ab wo er kann.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (9. August 2012)

am ende heulen sie dann wieder rum "buhuuu ihr raubmordkopiert unsere zukunft und die unserer kinder kaputt Q________Q deshalb müsst ihr ehrlichen kunden jetzt vor jedem spielstart jedesmal die trigonometrische Exponentialfunktion unseres letzten Monatsgehalts ohne Äquivalenzumformung  berechnen und online zwang gibs auch."  

was publisher auf die pc branche geben werden wir nächste woche wieder bei dark souls erleben. aber nur so als kleiner insider.


----------



## Orckilla (9. August 2012)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Generell würden sich umsätze erhöhen wenn man spiele weltweit günstig zu einem vernünftigen (und gleichem) preis um die 30 € verkaufen würde. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


 Das wäre aber vollkommen unfair allen Bürgern gegenüber die in Ländern mit geringerer Kaufkraft wohnen. Ich würde mir auch verarscht vorkommen wenn ich zB. in Russland wohnen würde und mir im Schnitt ein Spiel pro Monat grad noch so leisten könnte und sich der deutsche Durchschnittsbürger ohne Probleme 5 zulegen könnte. Ich verstehe die Maßnahme vpn Steam durchaus, zwar sind ihre Motive sicherlich nicht der Fairness gegenüber Kaufkraftärmeren Ländern zuzuschreiben, aber vom Grundgedankenher ist es durchaus nachvollziehbar wieso ein durchschnittlicher Einheitspreis keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## Paraciel (9. August 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Wie weiter unten schon erwähnt: Seriöse Dowloadportale (z.B. GoG.com) HABEN weltweit einheitliche Preise. Nur der halbkriminelle Saftladen Steam eben nicht, der zockt halt den dummen deutschen Michel ab wo er kann.



Wie ich bereits erwähnte ist der Preis abhängig von Angebot, Nachfrage und Markt. GoG bedient eine z.T. andere, kleinere Zielgruppe als Steam, mit dem CD-Projekt auch noch konkurrieren muss. Natürlich werden andere Downloadportale versuchen, die Preise von Steam zu unterbieten um die Kaufhemmschwelle von Kunden niedrig zu halten. Außerdem ist die Steam-Bepreisung außer bei neuen Titel nicht so schlecht wie einige das hier darstellen, RAGE z.B. kostet nur 19,99€. Natürlich ist das von Publisher zu Publisher unterschiedlich, aber mMn hat sich die Preis-Situation auf Steam in den letzten Jahren deutlich verbessert


----------



## Lightbringer667 (9. August 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Wie weiter unten schon erwähnt: Seriöse Dowloadportale (z.B. GoG.com) HABEN weltweit einheitliche Preise. Nur der halbkriminelle Saftladen Steam eben nicht, der zockt halt den dummen deutschen Michel ab wo er kann.



Das ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit. Bei fast allen größeren Internetshops kaufe ich im Ausland zum Teil einiges günstiger als beim Deutschen Pendant. Ich habe z.B. für Portal 2 bei Release bei amazon.co.uk 35 Euro inkl. Versand gezahlt. Im Deutschen Amazon hats 45 und bei Steam 50 gekostet. Wenn du in Skandinavien bestellst, zahlst eventuell sogar einiges mehr. Andere, kleinere Shops ganz ähnlich. gog.com ist wirklich einer der wenigen die weltweit einheitliche Preise durchsetzen. Für Käufer aus dem Kaufkraftstarken Mitteleuropa (D, NL, AU, CH, F) sind die Preise ok. Aber geh mal richtigung Osten oder in die USA etc. Für die Spieler dort ist gog nen sauteures Ding. 
Valve macht das schon ganz richtig so. Mal abgesehen davon zwingt einen niemand, dass Spiel bei Release über Steam zu kaufen. Du kannst genauso in den Elektronikmärkten, anderen Versandhändlern, etc. gucken wenns dir wirklich um den Preis geht. Du kannst sogar ganz legal Shops aus dem Ausland nutzen und Steam macht dir i.d.R. keinerlei Ärger - von meinen Retail Spielen sind z.B. 60-70% UK Versionen. Abzocken lässt du dich ganz allein, in dem du einfach auf das erste Angebot klickst, dass du siehst. Sprich ja, die Dummen werden abgezockt. Aber nicht nur bei Steam, nicht nur in Deutschland.
Das Steam gegen die Umgehung von Alters- und Preisgrenzen im Steamstore vorgeht ist im Grunde wirklich kalter Kaffee.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. August 2012)

So ein Mist, falscher Thread, ist mir noch nie passiert, entschuldigung.


----------



## Meckermann (9. August 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit. Bei fast allen größeren Internetshops kaufe ich im Ausland zum Teil einiges günstiger als beim Deutschen Pendant. Ich habe z.B. für Portal 2 bei Release bei amazon.co.uk 35 Euro inkl. Versand gezahlt.


 
Bei physichen Produkten kommen aber eben auch unterschiedliche Versand-, Lager- und Lohnkosten für Mitarbeiter in verscheidenen Ländern zustande. Wer aber Dowloads über das Internet vertreibt, dem kann es egal sein, wo derjenige sitzt, der sich das Ding runterlädt. Wenn Steam mit Billigpreisen in Russland Gewinn macht, würden sie das auch in Deutschland noch, bloß dem Deutschen kann man halt mehr abknöpfen.


----------



## golani79 (9. August 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> [...]Nur  der halbkriminelle Saftladen Steam eben nicht, der zockt halt den dummen  deutschen Michel ab wo er kann.


1. zwingt dich keiner bei Steam zu kaufen
2. erkläre mir bitte mal, wieso Steam ein halbkrimineller Saftladen ist
3. gibt es oft genug Steamdeals, bei denen man Spiele mehr als günstig bekommt



Meckermann schrieb:


> Wenn Steam mit Billigpreisen in Russland Gewinn macht, würden sie das auch in Deutschland noch, bloß dem Deutschen kann man halt mehr abknöpfen.


 
Wenn Lebensmittelhändler oder auch alle sonstigen Händler mit Billigpreisen in Russland Gewinn machen - wieso kostet dann bei uns alles so viel? 
Sind doch alles halbkriminelle hier .. aber echt ...


----------



## Meckermann (9. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn Lebensmittelhändler oder auch alle sonstigen Händler mit Billigpreisen in Russland Gewinn machen - wieso kostet dann bei uns alles so viel?


 
Steht doch in meinem Beitrag. Hast es wohl nicht so mit dem Leseverständnis? Hauptsache mal getrollt...


----------



## golani79 (9. August 2012)

Klar dass du auf den Teil den ich spaßhalber angehängt habe einsteigst.

Auf meine Frage, wieso Steam für dich ein halbkrimineller Saftladen ist, gehst ja nicht ein.


----------



## Meckermann (9. August 2012)

Halbkriminell deshalb weils leider noch nicht verboten ist, was die treiben, obwohls verboten gehört.


----------



## golani79 (9. August 2012)

Und wieso gehörts deiner Meinung nach verboten? Einfach weil dir die Preise zu teuer erscheinen oder gibts auch noch andere Gründe?


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und wieso gehörts deiner Meinung nach verboten? Einfach weil dir die Preise zu teuer erscheinen oder gibts auch noch andere Gründe?


  ach, versuch nicht da was aus dem rausbekommen zu wollen und pack den auf Ignore, sonst fängt man nur an sich aufzuregen bei den Hirnrissigen Aussagen


----------



## Meckermann (9. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und wieso gehörts deiner Meinung nach verboten? Einfach weil dir die Preise zu teuer erscheinen oder gibts auch noch andere Gründe?


 
Natürlich gibts auch andere Gründe. Zum Beispiel, dass sie mein Recht einschränken, Spiele wieder zu verkaufen und damit den im Gesetz festgelegten Erschöpfungsgrundsatz aushöhlen.


----------



## REAG (10. August 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wenn die PCG Seite so schlimm ist, warum treibt ihr euch dann überhaupt erst hier rum und habt sogar nen frischen Account bei der Community


 
Also all zu neu sind die Accounts auch nicht, da jeder mindestens 1 Jahr alt ist. Dir ist schon klar, dass wir im Jahre 2012 sind ? ^^
Nochmals lesen könnte auch nicht schaden, da ich geschrieben hatte, dass das Argument, das der andere vor mir geschrieben hatte eigentlich bereits im Text stehen würde,und so seine Kritik also nutzlos / nicht angebracht war.


----------



## DerBaer86 (10. August 2012)

Das is das bescheidene an Steam. Gekürzte Spiele zu horrenden Preisen!

Meine Devise war bisher - gibt es das Spiel nur gekürzt auf Steam.Deutschland - KEIN KAUF!
Bleiben 3 Optionen:
amazon.de - PEGI Version 59,99€ bei einem neuen Titel *TILT*
amazon.uk - PEGI/UK Version 24,99 Pfund bzw. 29.99 (sind etwa 35€ ohne Versand) - läuft
steam.uk - uncut version von Wolfenstein 3D, Return to Castle Wolfenstein etc. alles für unter 5 Pfund (also etwa 7€) und dann einfach dem Deutschen account giften. - alles roger 

So habe ich mir z.b. Alien versus Predator 1 (1999 und in dt. nicht mehr erhältlich) gekauft, Wolfenstein, RtcW, Max Payne 1, Prototype. Alles uncut und ich habe nur einen Bruchteil des Deutschen Preises bezahlt.

Die richtige KUNDENORIENTIERTE TAKTIK die Valve JETZT fahren müsste ist:

Preise um 10% senken bzw. das Gefälle der Preise angleichen zumidndest Europaweit, Uncut-Versionen bei  Alterverifikation (Kopie personalausweis oder ident) verfügbar machen und FREIES GIFTING zwischen Ländergrenzen akzeptieren und nur bei kommerziellem Missbrauch (russischer Shop verschenkt gewerblich Spiele an deutsche Steam nutzer) verhindern.
Kunden sind keine Kühe, die man auf eine Weide sperrt und die dann nicht über den "Weidenrand" hinausblicken können! 
Das ist genauso wie mit Steuern - wer die Steuern erhöht verliert Steuerzahler, da wir freizügigkeit haben. 

Bedeutet für uns Kunden bei STEAM - ab sofort NUR noch GIFTEN über UK, RU Accounts und Steam-Deutschland den Mittelfinger mit ihrer Geschäftspraxis zeigen.
Es werden KEINE SPIELE MEHR über den deutschen Steamshop mehr gekauft.
Sobald ein Spiel gekürzt oder auch nur "NUR" mit der deutschen Sprache ausgeliefert wird - KEIN KAUF! Boykottiert auf Länder abgestimmte Spielversionen. 
Jedes Spiel sollte folgende Eigenschaften besitzen:
- Multilinguale Version (deutscher user darf Spiel auf komplett Englisch stellen)
- UNCUT mit beruf auf künstlerische Freiheit
- Gültiger Lizenzschlüssel der jederzeit einsehbar ist
- bei vorhandenem Multiplayer auch die Chance ihn zu nutzen (Siehe Dungeon Siege 1 auf Steam - Jeder Steamspieler hat genaut den gleichen Dungeon Siege Key und der Multiplayer wurde mal eben DEAKTIVIERT - FRECHHEIT!)

Wir müssen Valve&Steam da treffen wo es weh tut und das is das GELD. Sie wollen unser GELD - verweigert ihr den Kauf und den Konsum müssen Sie etwas ändern um zu überleben und weiter zu verkaufen. Ansonsten is der Laden schneller dicht als uns lieb ist 

KEINE EINSCHNITTE!!! Unzensierte Unterhaltungssoftware gehört zur Freiheit dazu!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. August 2012)

DerBaer86 schrieb:


> steam.uk - uncut version von Wolfenstein 3D, Return to Castle Wolfenstein etc. alles für unter 5 Pfund (also etwa 7€) und dann einfach dem Deutschen account giften. - alles roger
> 
> So habe ich mir z.b. Alien versus Predator 1 (1999 und in dt. nicht mehr erhältlich) gekauft, Wolfenstein, RtcW, Max Payne 1, Prototype. Alles uncut und ich habe nur einen Bruchteil des Deutschen Preises bezahlt.


Und genau das verbietet Steam ausdrücklich in seinen AGB. Wenn du mal nen bisschen rumliest wirst du über einige stolpern deren Steam Accounts so gesperrt wurden. Wegen einem Spiel wird das sicher nicht auffallen, wenn das aber einigermaßen regelmäßig vorkommt, gehst du das recht hohe Risiko einer Sperre ein. Dann doch lieber in Videospiel laden und da mal gefragt oder halt direkt importieren. Kostet oft auch nicht mehr. 



> Preise um 10% senken bzw. das Gefälle der Preise angleichen zumidndest Europaweit, Uncut-Versionen bei  Alterverifikation (Kopie personalausweis oder ident) verfügbar machen und FREIES GIFTING zwischen Ländergrenzen akzeptieren und nur bei kommerziellem Missbrauch (russischer Shop verschenkt gewerblich Spiele an deutsche Steam nutzer) verhindern.
> Kunden sind keine Kühe, die man auf eine Weide sperrt und die dann nicht über den "Weidenrand" hinausblicken können!
> Das ist genauso wie mit Steuern - wer die Steuern erhöht verliert Steuerzahler, da wir freizügigkeit haben.



Würde dir da grundsätzlich spgar zustimmen. Allerdings finde ich die Preise bei Steam nicht allzuhoch. Ja, die Neuerscheinungen krieg ich manchmal anderswo günstiger, aber ansonsten ist Steam jetzt wirklich nicht überzogen teuer. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Preise für Computer und Videospiele sich in den letzten 15-20 Jahren kaum verändert haben. Ein Vollpreistitel hat auch schon im Jahr 1997 ca. 100 Mark gekostet  Aber die Altersverifikation um auch an (indizierte) uncut Titel ranzukommen über Steam ist überfällig.



> Bedeutet für uns Kunden bei STEAM - ab sofort NUR noch GIFTEN über UK, RU Accounts und Steam-Deutschland den Mittelfinger mit ihrer Geschäftspraxis zeigen.
> Es werden KEINE SPIELE MEHR über den deutschen Steamshop mehr gekauft


Wie gesagt: du gehst das Risiko einer Sperre ein, wenn du das über VPN oder sowas kaufst. Gibt da bessere / sicherere Methoden.



> Sobald ein Spiel gekürzt oder auch nur "NUR" mit der deutschen Sprache ausgeliefert wird - KEIN KAUF! Boykottiert auf Länder abgestimmte Spielversionen.
> Jedes Spiel sollte folgende Eigenschaften besitzen:
> - Multilinguale Version (deutscher user darf Spiel auf komplett Englisch stellen)
> - UNCUT mit beruf auf künstlerische Freiheit
> ...


Ich kaufe sowieso nur internationale Versionen, und wenn ich sie erst aus UK importieren muss. Das ist mir das Spielerlebnis wert  Wenn ein Spiel einen Key hat, kannst du ihn bei Steam doch jederzeit einsehen. Das ist doch längst implementiert.
Die Sache mit DS hab ich auch mitbekommen. Super ärgerlich, aber da sollte man sich beim Publisher beschweren. Da es ein 3rd Party Game ist, ist Steam in dem Fall wirklich nur der Vertriebsweg.


----------



## uta58 (10. August 2012)

hi all wen steam noch was an den preisen machen kan, dan könnte das meine neue platform werden.


----------



## golani79 (10. August 2012)

uta58 schrieb:


> hi all wen steam noch was an den preisen machen kan, dan könnte das meine neue platform werden.


 
Schon mal ne Aktion von Steam miterlebt?


----------



## uta58 (10. August 2012)

DerBaer86 schrieb:


> Das is das bescheidene an Steam. Gekürzte Spiele zu horrenden Preisen!
> 
> Meine Devise war bisher - gibt es das Spiel nur gekürzt auf Steam.Deutschland - KEIN KAUF!
> Bleiben 3 Optionen:
> ...


 



Hi ich glaube so unrecht hast Du nicht darmit,den wir brauchen alle eine gut gehende seite,gutes geld gegen gute ware.


----------



## uta58 (10. August 2012)

eigentlich nicht.!


----------



## uta58 (10. August 2012)

und da kaufst Du auch?


----------



## golani79 (10. August 2012)

Bei den Aktionen?

Hab glaub ich 95% aller Spiele die ich auf Steam habe in diversen Sales oder Weekenddeals gekauft. 
Und da sind die dann nicht wirklich teuer - gibts von -25% bis -75% alles und teilweise bekommt man bestimmte Games dann schon sehr billig.


----------



## uta58 (10. August 2012)

hast Du einen link für mich.?


----------



## golani79 (10. August 2012)

Ernsthaft? --> Google? --> Steam? 

Aber hier:
Welcome to Steam

Nur hast du halt den großen Holidaysale verpasst.


----------



## uta58 (10. August 2012)

Danke


----------



## Peter23 (10. August 2012)

Wer giftet mir Alien vs Predator von 2010?


----------



## uta58 (10. August 2012)

hi Peter aus was für eine ecke kommst Du den.?.


----------



## uta58 (10. August 2012)

Ich ferstehe die ganze aussage von Valve nicht war doch immer alles legal.?


----------



## Peter23 (13. August 2012)

uta58 schrieb:


> hi Peter aus was für eine ecke kommst Du den.?.


 

Deutschland.


----------



## Enisra (13. August 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Deutschland.


 
Mensch, so ein Zufall, du auch


----------



## uta58 (13. August 2012)

Hi Peter ich auch sogar aus NRW


----------

